
The Seven Deadly Sins of Predicting the Future of AI - neilmovva
http://rodneybrooks.com/the-seven-deadly-sins-of-predicting-the-future-of-ai/
======
nickpsecurity
Nice for Rodney Brooks to chime in. For those that don't know, he was a
pioneer in early AI work esp with things such as subsumption architecture and
robotics.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rodney_Brooks](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rodney_Brooks)

